# I'm Hearing Voices In My Head



## Niatross (Nov 30, 2012)

Voices are talking in my head and I'm hearing horror stories about Linuxulator on amd64 platforms. Does Linuxulator tend to work better on i386 platforms, compared to amd64 platforms?

Note:
I'm using the Fedora userland (linux_base-f10).


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 30, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Voices are talking in my head and I'm hearing horror stories about Linuxulator on amd64 platforms. Does Linuxulator tend to work better on i386 platforms, compared to amd64 platforms?
> 
> Note:
> I'm using the Fedora userland (linux_base-f10).



Why don't you test it and confirm it for yourself which is the only way to determine the right course of action. Simply listening to a third party response without doing the dirty work yourself can leave your voices unsatisfied. Not that I'm paranoid or anything. Really. I'm not. Really.


----------



## sossego (Dec 1, 2012)

You better, like, lay off the drugs for a while, man. It's, like, FreeBSD not FreeLSD.


----------



## zspider (Dec 1, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Voices are talking in my head and I'm hearing horror stories about Linuxulator on amd64 platforms. Does Linuxulator tend to work better on i386 platforms, compared to amd64 platforms?
> 
> Note:
> I'm using the Fedora userland (linux_base-f10).



What you're hearing is probably that AMD64 is currently incapable of doing direct rendering in the Linuxulator, which causes a major performance drop in 3D accelerated applications,  someday it will be fixed. Other then that, I haven't seen any issues with it.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 1, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> You better, like, lay off the drugs for a while, man. It's, like, FreeBSD not FreeLSD.



But but two major contributions came from Berkeley. Neither of which are related to Linuxulator. I of course don't consider this a coincidence; neither do I.

"There are two major products that came from Berkeley: LSD and Unix. We don't believe this to be a coincidence."


----------

